# I have another "I need a home " puppy



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

See here http://www.lurcher.org/llink/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30153

I will have her at Newark show if anyone wishes to meet her :wink: 
We will be in the exhibition hall ( Star Spangled Spanner )
If you have any questions ask away  
Any rehoming enquiries will have to go through Lurcher Link.
Ellie is a little sweetie and is undergoing a crash course in life at the moment as everything seems to be new to her,and don't be put off by her young age she is very mature ( most of the time )

Chris


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

she is gorgeous, unfortunately too large for us and we have Tizzie now, 
I am sure you will find a good home for her soon, she will make a some one very happy

Anne


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog needing a home*

Ah Chris

You deserve a medal for what you try to do for the babies.

I have gone from famine to feast with Weimaraners and will quite literally have a full house on Monday - pics will follow.

I hope Ellie finds a new home soon.

Russell


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Is it a feast or a banquet Russell :wink: I can't wait  

Ellie came from your way,i was going to be getting a 12yr old from lincoln but the girl dealing with her could not get back in touch with the owner  .


Chris


----------

